# Pathology - Fibroadipose



## slfisher (Mar 27, 2014)

HELP


Can someone lead me to correct coding for Pathology and the diagnosis is stated as "fibroadipose tissue with acute and chronic inflammation and fat necrosis.  Area reference to is perivertebral.

Thanks.


----------



## danachock (Mar 27, 2014)

*Fibroadipose help*

May I offer looking at 729.99

Dana Chock CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC
Anesthesia, Pathology & Laboratory Coder
2013-14 Brainerd AAPC Chapter President


----------

